# Como el que más



## scapoli

*Como el que más
*Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire le sens de cette expression?

(je l'ai lue dans une bande dessinée, noté sur un petit papier et maintenant pas moyen de remettre la main sur le contexte, désolé...)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Rayines

"Como el mejor"/"Como el que más puede".
Se usa para expresar un contraste: "Aunque no tenía dinero, salía de compras como el que más".


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Yo lo veía más bien en el sentido de "como cualquiera". No sé si es así o si interpreto mal el uso que hacemos de esta expresión en España.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo lo veía más bien en el sentido de "como cualquiera". No sé si es así o si interpreto mal el uso que hacemos de esta expresión en España.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Sí, estoy de acuerdo con *Gévy*. 

En España al menos se dice en ese sentido: *como el que más y el que menos*, es decir, como todo el mundo. 

(llevamos un poco de retraso, ¿no, Gévy?)


----------



## bertasans

Hola,
yo le veo una connotación un poco más "chulesca", en plan comparativo (y si se trata de un cómic..). 
Quizás un ejemplo podria ser "Soy capaz de hacerlo como el que más"


----------



## Rayines

Conclusión: Me parece que puede leerse de las dos maneras .
¡¿¿¿Contexto???! 
Es más, en mi propio ejemplo, creo que se interpreta como dicen ustedes ("como cualquiera"), aunque no me desdigo de mi otra explicación .


----------



## mont blanc

¡Hola!

  Podría decirme como se traduce como el que más en la frase:
  Hubo el día en que tuve presencia y gallardía como el que mas, y aun así, por si acaso y me  daba en la nariz que eran un poco golfas, exigía la cédula de identidad…

  Gramaticalmente no lo entiendo tampoco ¿además porque hay “y” después de “por si acaso”?

  Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

como el que más = como el que más (valentía demuestra)
En français... pas trop d'idée pour le traduire:
- comme n'importe qui d'autre ? mais il doit y avoir quelque chose de mieux.

- por si acaso: au cas où

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Keiria

"...por si acaso y me daba en la nariz..." yo diría que es equivalente a decir "...por si acaso y por si me daba en la nariz..."
No sé si así ves más clara la traducción.


----------



## mont blanc

Esta bien, me parece que en francès no vamos a repetir "por si" y puede ser poner una palabra como "eh bien" para insistir 

muchas gracias a ambos


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Como el que más : comme pas un ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ed-hipo

como el que mas, à mon avis :
comme tout un chacun, comme monsieur tout le monde


----------



## GURB

Hola

Pas si facile...alors une petite aide bien que ce qui précède aurait permis de mieux comprendre le "aun así" et le "por si acaso", entre autres.
_Il y eut une époque où j'étais fringant et gaillard comme personne (comme pas un _dixit Gévy_) mais même ainsi, et au cas où, quand je flairais (sentais) qu'elles étaient un peu dévergondées, j'exigeais leur carte d'identité..._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Como el que más* n'est qu'une réduction de *como el que más y el que menos*, qui veut dire *comme tout le monde*.

C'est pourquoi la proposition de *ed-hipo *me paraît la plus convenable: *comme tout un chacun*.


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor
No estoy de acuerdo; *como el que más *es contracción de: como el que ( lo es, era...) más.
Que yo sepa Víctor "tout un chacun", y me incluyes en esta expresión, no puede tener presencia y gallardía . Ojalá la tuviera!
Tú que manejas el español *como el que más* (comme personne/ comme pas un) deberías saberlo.
Un abrazo


----------



## Tximeleta123

Totalmente de acuerdo con GURB.

Decir "como el que más" significa tener tanta presencia y gallardía (en este ejemplo) como el que más presencia y gallardía tuviera en todo el mundo (por decir algo).

Es decir, se pone al mismo nivel que el que más tenía (de lo que fuera). No se queda en la mediocridad de "el que más y el que menos" sino que apunta alto.

Un saludo


----------



## mont blanc

¡Hola a todos!
  Si lo entiendo bien podríamos traducir en francés por:


_Il fut un temps où de par mon allure et ma  bravoure j’en éclipsais plus d’un_


  un abrazo por su ayuda


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

No  je crois que cela dépasse la pensée de l'auteur. Son héros joue continuellement "l'anti-héros" et se présente lui-même comme quelqu'un de pusillanime.
Je crois qu'il faut se contenter de _comme tout un chacun_ ou autre.

Par ailleurs je ne traduirais pas    _Hubo el día_ par _il y eu un temps_ mais par _Il arriva un jour_ _où _(Ses attaques de bravoure sont très sporadiques et il le souligne lourdement à chaque fois)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## mont blanc

De acuerdo y muchas gracias


----------

